# My Stable of Semi-Custom Built Cars



## RTBoost (May 10, 2012)

Ever since I purchased my '73 Challenger, I had always wanted to do up a model to mimic all of the same features I plan on putting on it...Fast forward many years & many hobby shop searches later, I found a Lindberg '72 Challenger Rallye kit down in Illinois.

It had the front fender scallops, which I shaved off, along with a giant hole in the hood for a scoop, so I went to work creating what was supposed to be a T/A-style scoop to cover the void in the hood...Unfortunately, it ended up looking more like a six-pack scoop, but oh well. I sculpted a T/A rear spoiler out of a spare sprue & some two-part plastic epoxy. I also did a lot of modifications to the engine bay (created a single inlet air cleaner and ran individual spark plug wires to each cylinder) & added more detail to the interior.

My other one I did up was a 1991 Stealth R/T Twin-Turbo to mimic my full-size one, but I didn't go into as much detail with it as I did the Challenger.

The last one I did is of my daily driver, a 1990 Toyota Celica GT. The only model I could find was a rally-ready, stripped GT-Four version that I had to get shipped from China, so I had to do a fair amount of modifying on this one to get similar features to mine. I molded the console & shifter assembly using modeler's putty and various sprue pieces that I glued together using some more two-part plastic epoxy.


I also have done a '70 Hemi Orange Challenger T/A and a '71 Hemi 'Cuda convertible, but don't have any photos of them available.

Here are several photos of the complete collection of my miniature "real" cars:



Enjoy!!


----------



## RTBoost (May 10, 2012)

The other photo:
[IMG=http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/8458/124thscalemodelsofmycar.jpg][/IMG]
For some reason it won't recognize it if I embed the photo...


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Some pretty good work there! I've always enjoyed modeling the 1:1 cars from my past. For some reason, there's no model of my current ride, a Chevy Cobalt SS out there. Go figure - those cars are pretty popular! I've replicated 3 of the Corvairs I once owned (and I did one of those TWICE!) and have another one in the works.


----------



## RTBoost (May 10, 2012)

Thanks! That is strange that they don't have any Cobalt SS models out 'cause they already do a bunch of Import rockets, so why not American rockets? Heck, the Stealth is even a Japanese sport-touring car!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

My Cobalt SS is my first (and probably last) brand new car and I'd really like to be able to build it in scale. Chevy didn't even offer a promo of it. Now that the car's out of production, the odds of it ever being done as a model are pretty slim. Of course, if someone were to do a model of it, it would most likely be the Supercharged or Turbocharged version, not my basic, normally aspirated, 2.4L version. Along with the different engine, there are some major differences in the body add-ons.


----------



## RTBoost (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, that could be a bummer if you can't end up finding anything in scale form. I'm guessing you're probably correct that if they were to ever produce a model, it'll be the supercharged or turbocharged one so you'll have to do some modifications to get it similar to yours (wing change, ground effect changes, & whatnot).


----------



## RTBoost (May 10, 2012)

*The Challenger*

Here are some photos of it taking shape:


----------



## RTBoost (May 10, 2012)

*The Stealth R/T TT & Celica GT*

A couple of the Stealth:

The engine, which is just as hard to work on as the real thing!


And the Celica:
(Notice the original, stripped shifter on the rear seat & I changed the seats out to make them closer to the actual seats.)


The custom console smoothed & ready for paint:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice job on those! I like the console you did


----------



## RTBoost (May 10, 2012)

Thanks! It took several runs back & forth to the car to make sure I wasn't missing anything, lol!


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Rt-boost, what kind of paint you using "testors lacquer" // sure looks good --dom


----------



## RTBoost (May 10, 2012)

DOM-19 said:


> Rt-boost, what kind of paint you using "testors lacquer" // sure looks good --dom


Thanks! The Challenger was painted using Testors' Model Master FC-7 lacquer paint (don't recall if I used clear on it or not) and the other two were done using Testors enamel paint. The Stealth & Celica were both painted, wet-sanded a couple times, and then cleared with two or three coats.

I like how the luster is on the Stealth the most, but the other two didn't turn out too bad all things considered.


----------

